Attract hackers, evangelise YC, and change the world? Vote for "NEW" YC T-Shirts! - pashle
======
pashle
I want YC T-Shirts because I LOVE news.yc and:

1) I want to evangelise the good news of YC, and of startups by students,
around campus.

2) I want to fly a flag so that other hackers/YC faithful know that I'm one of
them too, and we can come together.

3) I want the world to know it!

So Jessica, Paul, Robert and Trevor: Make YC T-Shirts, PLEASE!

Sizes: XS (for the ladies;) to XXL, Colours: White/Orange/Black, Slogan: "Make
Something People Want"

What do you guys reckon?

~~~
pg
We have YC T-Shirts, and they say "Make something people want" on them. All
the people we fund get them.

~~~
pashle
Hey Paul! Thanks for clearing that up. When will you make them available to
the general YC faithful for my aforementioned reasons? I believe it will
benefit YC when it eventuates.

~~~
pg
To get one, just fill out this simple form:

http://news.ycombinator.com/apply

